# Do i need permission for relabeling from the manufacturers?



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

i've read on some pages that i need the permission of the manufacturers if i want to relabel their shirts.

Is this really true? Did somebody has trouble in the past with this?

Thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

No, you don't need permission to relabel the shirts. But when you remove the original manufacturer's label, you become responsible for the shirt and need to make sure you follow the proper relabeling guidelines. Your custom labels should include Country of Origin, Fiber Content, Care Instructions and RN Number (or your Full Corporate Name).


----------

